# Running rough with almost zero power (1993 740i)



## gbraun2000 (Feb 24, 2010)

My '93 740i was running just fine and all of a sudden yesterday morning after starting the car up it was running extremely rought at idle, but seemed ok on the freeway on my way home(a 40 min drive). Today my car started up but will barely move even though I have the gas pedal pressed to the floor. I don't believe the fuel pump is the culprit b/c I had it replaced mid last year. The car will idle in Park (barely) but when I put it in Drive it stalls out unless I floor the car, but even then the car is barely responsive. It only travels about 5 mph currently.
Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

Things to check-

MAss Air flow sensor unplugged
Fuel pressure/ filter
Check timing and see if the car jumped time...

Otherwise could be anything.. Does it show a check engine light or anything>? Sorry i know basics but not much specifically about the 1993 740i


----------



## gbraun2000 (Feb 24, 2010)

Also forgot to mention that the Check Engine is illuminated. Thanks asking rrtec


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

These cars have issues with vaccum leaks, after checking everything rrtec said, pull the dipstick while the car is running and listen for a sucking, bubbling sound.


----------

